# Bill Gates Got Arrested



## wdw_ (Dec 21, 2001)

December 13, 1977 in Albuquerque, New Mexico. This is probably when he was working for Altair Computers.


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 22, 2001)

That doesn't really look like Bill Gates.  It's close but I don't think it's him.


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm pretty sure it's him. According to the movie "Pirates Of Silicon Valley", Bill Gates was arrested for speeding.

Now answer me this.
What are the odds that someone who looks that much like Bill Gates would be in Albuquerque at the exact same time as the actual Bill Gates?

But you never know.


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't know, he looks pretty young, so it might be him.


----------



## kenny (Dec 22, 2001)

It's him. I recall seeing Time or Newsweek with this shot on the cover, talking about the incident. Gates was caught speeding again, and got taken in. Most of the historical/biographical accounts of Microsoft's early days notes the near obsession that he had with driving his Porche at breakneck speeds. It was apparently so bad that folks would refuse to ride with him 'cos he scared the hell out of 'em. Not that I wish Gates any harm (I don't), but one has to wonder how the world would be different if he'd lost control of the car on one of those late-night runs...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 22, 2001)

I never saw that movie...any good ???

as for the mugshot... man does he look like one nmasty, greasy, pimply, unbathed teenager


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 22, 2001)

I watch "Pirates of Silicon Valley" at least once a week. They have it in video stores.


----------



## kenny (Dec 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I never saw that movie...any good ???
> 
> as for the mugshot... man does he look like one nmasty, greasy, pimply, unbathed teenager  *



The movie was OK. It took some liberties with historical accuracy, but was quite entertaining.

I was at a conference a number of years ago, and Microsoft hosted a "Breakfast with Bill"-type affair, and got to meet Gates. As he sat at our table, he had that characteristic rocking action going on, and I had an almost irresistible urge to snatch his glasses off his face and clean them for him. There was also some other um... olfactory sensations as well.

I'm no Gates apologist, but in those days at least, it wasn't that he was a slob, exactly... It was more that he was so obsessively focused on the business and technology that nothing much else mattered. It's the kind of focus I've often wished I had. Becoming a family man seems to have got him to "clean up" his act a bit, but he's just as ruthlessly focused as ever. It's easy, and maybe a bit fun, to dredge up old mugshots to pick on the man, but I really don't think he's the same person he was when that picture was taken.

Please dont flame me...  I don't like what Gates has done to the industry, but I recognise that he's a really smart guy, and that, at least, I respect. I just wish that he'd used that intelligence for something more noble than total global domination...


----------



## themacko (Dec 22, 2001)

I think he looks better in the mugshot than he does now.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 22, 2001)

well I hope for 2 things
1) He has a beautiful wife (god only knows that their kid's nice-looking-ness would depend on her genes )

2) Their smart house has good showers (wouldnt want the oor woman suffocating from bill's fumes )


Admiral


----------

